# Breastfed poop/Formula-fed poop



## Draupadi (Jul 19, 2007)

Long story short- my 3 months old ds has been receiving a supplement of formula since he was about 3weeks old.
I am slowly building up my supply and giving him less and less formula. My goal is to eventually phase out all formula
I'm trying to determine if he's getting a lot from me.
Since I don't remember what his bf poop looked like







, can someone please remind me of the difference between a formula fed poop and a breastfed one?
These days, his poops look mustardy and are a loose consistency.
Not like diarrhea, but not hard at all. It's kind of soupy in parts and about as thick as mustard in others actually.
It's still kind of smelly, unfortunately (which I know means formula)


----------



## threadbey (May 20, 2007)

sounds like breast milk to me! my sister's babies (ff) have sticky black or dark green poops that smell really bad. ds got soupier poops when he started drooling. they've also been starting to get a little smelly. not terrible, but not oderless, either. i think they must start picking up some bacteria and stuff from sucking on their hands/burp rags/whatever. maybe someone else has a better explanation.


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

mustardy-seedy poop sounds like bf poop to me. ff poop tends to be a bit more on the firmer side and greenish/brown.


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

My little guy is formula supp'd as well, and his poop is a cross between bf and ff poop. Seedy, runny, kind of clump, and the LC says it's totally normal and looks GOOD.


----------



## Draupadi (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amj'smommy* 
mustardy-seedy poop sounds like bf poop to me. ff poop tends to be a bit more on the firmer side and greenish/brown.

Thanks. It's reassuring to know he's getting something from me.


----------



## Draupadi (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bdavis337* 
My little guy is formula supp'd as well, and his poop is a cross between bf and ff poop. Seedy, runny, kind of clump, and the LC says it's totally normal and looks GOOD.









How long have you been supplementing, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sandy'smama (Oct 16, 2005)

Sounds like a BF poop to me! WELL DONE!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WilliamsMama* 
It's still kind of smelly, unfortunately (which I know means formula)

I had two exclusively bfed babies and DS *always* had smellier poops than DD. I would say his poops at 3 months were stinkier than hers at 15 months (when she was eating solids)! Some kids just smell different, lol, so don't totally base your thoughts on that. Sounds pretty much like bfed poops to me!







good job


----------



## MamaBear1976 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WilliamsMama* 
Long story short- my 3 months old ds has been receiving a supplement of formula since he was about 3weeks old.
I am slowly building up my supply and giving him less and less formula. My goal is to eventually phase out all formula
I'm trying to determine if he's getting a lot from me.
Since I don't remember what his bf poop looked like







, can someone please remind me of the difference between a formula fed poop and a breastfed one?
These days, his poops look mustardy and are a loose consistency.
Not like diarrhea, but not hard at all. It's kind of soupy in parts and about as thick as mustard in others actually.
It's still kind of smelly, unfortunately (which I know means formula)

Sounds like mostly breastfed poop to me. Bf poop is yellow or orange-ish, with "seeds" in it. Look for the "seeds". These are actually undigested milk curd from the breast milk. The bf poop doesn't smell very strongly and is not offensive.

Formula poop is usually green, dark forest green for standard formula and lighter green if feeding with soy formula. It's all the same consistency, no "seeds." Also, it smells pretty foul.

HTH.


----------



## MamaBear1976 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bdavis337* 
My little guy is formula supp'd as well, and his poop is a cross between bf and ff poop. Seedy, runny, kind of clump, and the LC says it's totally normal and looks GOOD.









Same here for my daughter.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Sounds breastfed to me...
I would like to add, though that my DS had VERY stinky poop and he was exclusively breastfed...not even a bottle of pumped milk.
DD OTOH didn't smell at all she was also exclusively breastfed but did take pumped in a bottle. ...so maybe it's gender thing







j/k


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WilliamsMama* 
How long have you been supplementing, if you don't mind me asking?

Since he was 3 days old. I'm a bfar mama, (breast reduction) so I have no option but to supp. He's getting about 4 oz from me and the rest from formula, totalling around 20 oz every 24 hours, and his poop is definetly smelly from the formula, and seedy from the bm. Makes for a lovely combo!


----------

